# How long is your...



## Savemeasammy (Apr 8, 2014)

ski pole?!
I'm 5'9", and I've always used 48" poles.  46" is a bit short (per the bend-your-elbow method).  In theory, I think I would like 47", but they don't seem to exist, so I go with 48".

You?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2014)

That surprises me SMAS.  I would figure with your love of bumps, that you'd use shorter poles.

I'm 5'8" and a "normal" size bend your elbow pole for me is 46".  I have a pair, but rarely use them.   I almost always opt for my 42" clown poles, unless I'm certain I won't be skiing any bumps that particular day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That surprises me SMAS.  I would figure with your love of bumps, that you'd use shorter poles.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and a "normal" size bend your elbow pole for me is 46".  I have a pair, but rarely use them.   I almost always opt for my 42" clown poles, unless I'm certain I won't be skiing any bumps that particular day.



To be honest, when it came time to buy poles last season, I opted to play it safe with 48's.  I didn't want to regret my decision, and I wasn't sure how shorter poles would be outside the bumps.  I guess I should experiment with some different lengths...

My other issue is that the bottom of my poles always get bent.  Maybe shorter poles will help (less of an impact...?). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2014)

It all depends on what I'm skiing and how deep the snow is (telescoping poles)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> It all depends on what I'm skiing and how deep the snow is (telescoping poles)



Telescoping poles seems interesting, but I'm not sure how well they would hold up.  My poles lead a pretty rough life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> In theory, I think I would like 47", but they don't seem to exist, so I go with 48".
> 
> You



*cough*hacksaw*cough*


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm 6'3" - I used to ski with 54" poles (the correct length based on the forearm at a right angle measurement) up until last season. I felt that they were "getting" in my way at times and also letting me/making me get too far back and loose tip edge grip at times, let alone keeping me too tall in the bumps.

Mid last season, I switched to a pair of 50" poles. My forearm is now maybe 15-20 degrees short of perpendicular to my upper arm. There's no way I'm going longer again! I feel that the shorter length forces me to stay forward to at worst center forward much better now than with my older 54" poles and its easier to swing my poles forward for the next crucial pole plant in the bumps.

I think that one has to figure out what length of pole works best for their style, not just what a fitting chart says!


----------



## Quietman (Apr 9, 2014)

With numerous skiing kids and lots of older equipment, for my annual Maine trip this year I grabbed some poles out of the pile and out of 6 there was not a true pair. Did I care, not one bit.  At least I had a close fit when my brother broke one of his.   Hiking poles, yes I like adjustable poles that function well, as for ski poles, I haven't spent a dime on them in over 10+ years, recycling center provide lots of them.  Who need carbon when we are have "light Saber" pole fights while skiing down the hills.  I have 20+ prs of pole in my shed.  Unmatched ones become poles for my tomatoes.    :razz:


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I'm 6'3" - I used to ski with 54" poles (the correct length based on the forearm at a right angle measurement) up until last season. I felt that they were "getting" in my way at times and also letting me/making me get too far back and loose tip edge grip at times, let alone keeping me too tall in the bumps.
> 
> Mid last season, I switched to a pair of 50" poles. My forearm is now maybe 15-20 degrees short of perpendicular to my upper arm. There's no way I'm going longer again! I feel that the shorter length forces me to stay forward to at worst center forward much better now than with my older 54" poles and its easier to swing my poles forward for the next crucial pole plant in the bumps.
> 
> I think that one has to figure out what length of pole works best for their style, not just what a fitting chart says!



You have me thinking...I've been using 50" poles for years (I'm 5'9") but my son's poles are a bit shorter.  May try his next season to see how well they work for me on the ungroomed (which I'm determined to not completely flail in).


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Telescoping poles seems interesting, but I'm not sure how well they would hold up. My poles lead a pretty rough life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  BD Boundary will hold very well.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe I should grab my wife's poles and give them a try this weekend...  They are 44", and are pink and white.  That should draw a look or 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Maybe I should grab my wife's poles and give them a try this weekend... They are 44", and are pink and white. That should draw a look or 2!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pink and white clown poles. You should also wear your pants below your butt and stay in the park!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

I kind of wish I had a neon one piece to complete the effect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I kind of wish I had a neon one piece to complete the effect!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Kind of hard to wear that below your ass!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm skinny.  When I wear my pants below my ass, it's by accident 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2014)

5'9" and use 48" poles. Never felt the need for any other size.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Telescoping poles seems interesting, but I'm not sure how well they would hold up.  My poles lead a pretty rough life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I use adjustable poles and the only negative is the weakness of the pole sections and the arbitrary collapse that happens from time to time!  The pole I use are super light!  Then again I never pole plant correctly.   I used to but as my kids started out I skied without poles and never got back to it!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2014)

+1 for adjustables.


----------



## Edd (Apr 11, 2014)

5'11" and use 50".  A few years back I tried to use 46" for awhile and I liked it at first.  It certainly requires an adjustment of form.  After a month I went back to the longer ones.  Next time I'll buy adjustables.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 11, 2014)

6'.  My everyday poles are 48", and race poles are 50" to give me a slightly better push.  I have a nice set of adjustable Lekis, but prefer a solid pole at the resort.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 15, 2014)

6' even. 50 inch poles, although I feel like 51 would be ideal


----------

